# Show Us Your Work Shop....



## Pete E (Jul 16, 2006)

I would be very interested to see where/how you work on your bikes..How about posting pictures of anything fromyour bike hanging by rope in your garage to the better equipped home work shops...Looking for ideas for a future set up...

Regards,

Pete


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

This has been discussed on the past with some AMAZING results... some people have home workshops setup better then most bike shops! 

Here are some older photos of mine... It holds a car in the night so everything needs to be able to fold away for quick storage...


----------



## planetjag (Jan 16, 2004)

*Here's mine*

Still arranging things since moving into a new house, but here's how my shed stands at the moment.

Jonathan


----------



## Pete E (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks gents, very nice set ups! Due to space constraints, the largest work shop I am likely to build would be 8'x8' internally...

This sort of thing is something Americans seem to do very well..I also do a bit of shooting and reloading and have asked similar questions about re loading set ups and some of those are amazing as well...

Hopefully, a few more people will post...

regards,

Pete


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

This thread may help you out a bit - lots of responses here

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=147388&highlight=workshop


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

bike_freak said:


> This has been discussed on the past with some AMAZING results... some people have home workshops setup better then most bike shops!
> 
> Here are some older photos of mine... It holds a car in the night so everything needs to be able to fold away for quick storage...


Whoa. Crown molding?  Even just a little? In the garage? heh. And I was just happy that our garage had unpainted-but-taped-and-puttied dry-wall.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

anotherbrian said:


> Whoa. Crown molding?  Even just a little? In the garage? heh. And I was just happy that our garage had unpainted-but-tapped-and-puttied dry-wall.


Well.... you have to keep the bikes nice and cosy Treat them right and they will treat you right..


----------



## 32seventeen (Jan 15, 2004)

Here is my old garage. The new one is three times this big, but I need to work on it.


----------



## Farqui (Nov 18, 2004)

Jeeze, a neon sign is going a bit far. Although it is pretty cool ;-)


----------



## Pete E (Jul 16, 2006)

32seventeen,

Very nice set up indeed! Thats better than many bike shops I've been in!

How big is that bench? I am guessing about 6' long? Also what workstand are you using? Would really appreciate a close up of the clamps while its holding the bike...

Regards,

Pete


----------



## 32seventeen (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks Pete.
The bench is an 1960's era Schwinn franchise dealers work bench that was modified. I made the tool board that mounts to the top of the old bench, and added the drawer in the bottom. I think that it is 6' across, and it's really deep, around 3'.
The stand is just a park proffesional single arm stand, nothing odd. I think it's called the PRS-3? I have a shop towel between the clamp and the frame.


----------



## Pete E (Jul 16, 2006)

32seventeen,

Thanks again; those pictures are very helpful indeed...

Regards,

Pete


----------



## dhpimp (Jan 4, 2006)

32seventeen said:


> Here is my old garage. The new one is three times this big, but I need to work on it.


32/17 -- why the hanger alignment tool for a singlespeeder??


----------



## 32seventeen (Jan 15, 2004)

dhpimp said:


> 32/17 -- why the hanger alignment tool for a singlespeeder??


I repair many bikes in my shop, most have gears.
Half of my bikes have gears too.


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

Here is one of mine tucked in the corner of my 2 car garage. Pretty basic, but it works. 

FYI when I bought the house it has drywall/tape and an oil stained concrete slab. I put about $400 in primer, Zinnster paint, texture (6 gallons) Epoxyshield garage floor paint, and cove molding to finish it off. Best $400 I've ever spent!


----------



## Pete E (Jul 16, 2006)

Another nice set up! |I would also agree that $400 was well spent..You've made a very tidy job there...


----------



## BigBlue (Oct 10, 2005)

2melow,
I like the mirrored disco ball that is hanging up. . .


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Most importantly, A REFRIDGERATOR!



2melow said:


> Here is one of mine tucked in the corner of my 2 car garage. Pretty basic, but it works.
> 
> FYI when I bought the house it has drywall/tape and an oil stained concrete slab. I put about $400 in primer, Zinnster paint, texture (6 gallons) Epoxyshield garage floor paint, and cove molding to finish it off. Best $400 I've ever spent!


----------



## Mr. Bil (Jan 23, 2004)

*im a bit behind on this....*

i didnt want to start this thread all over. so better late than never....
this could also be x-posted to the "snap on joy" thread! The drop ceiling is going in soon and please excuse the mess, but heres my shop....and yes, there is a fridge!!!


----------



## fast64 (Jun 3, 2006)

32seventeen said:


> Here is my old garage. The new one is three times this big, but I need to work on it.


is she a 64, 65, or 66?


----------



## w8liftr (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice set up Mr. Bil. I'm in the process of organizing my corner in the garage. I'll post some pics when I'm done.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Okay...you guys are way too neat for me but I do have a few hundred square feet and heat and know where everything is... usually..

I figure that over the winter I will reclaim some of my garage space as I will need room for a frame jig and welding equipment but as it is I can pretty much handle anything after I move the bikes and the car out of the way.


----------



## tootsjofus (Sep 13, 2005)

Glad to see someones is as messy as mine. I was feeling a little inferior, thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

We just cleaned our big shop as it was starting to look a little like my shop at home... it is the same situation of having too much stuff in too little space. 

I meant to take some photos when I went in today but forgot my camera... I'll try again in Wednesday.


----------



## 32seventeen (Jan 15, 2004)

fast64 said:


> is she a 64, 65, or 66?


She's a 1965 Fastback 2+2. :thumbsup:


----------



## mashochist (May 19, 2005)

32seventeen said:


> I repair many bikes in my shop, most have gears. :


Build it and they will come. Nice shop!


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Here is what it looked like in February. I have a few upgrades since and a few new tools. Cabinets came out of a lab at Stanford that my dad worked in. Peg board was extra from the lbs. Kind of mix and match that has been collecting over the years.


----------



## LBmtb (Jul 29, 2004)

Damn, Mr. Bil, VERY nice! Do you work for Snap-On or something? Also liked the neon sign a little further up.


----------



## Brandon448 (Mar 23, 2006)

Ya gotta love apartment living....


----------



## ecfiffer05 (Mar 7, 2006)

Brandon448 said:


> Ya gotta love apartment living....


little red x's bro-

but i have been there done that with living in an apartment.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

*Nice*

You guys have some really nice shops. My garage is small and my bikes and freezer take up alot of the space 

I would love to get into bike working and such. I think it would be alot of fun.


----------



## amor587 (Dec 9, 2004)

You guys bike workshop areas are really great. Currently I have no space for such a work area :sad: , but it is sure some inspiration for my next house. Thanks everyone for posting and sharing your photos.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

When one runs out of floor space one has to start hanging things from the ceiling...









5 bikes...









3 bikes...









5 more bikes...


----------



## OhSchitt (Jan 4, 2006)

some of you people make me sick, at how clean your workshops are....all except for this guy....He makes up for the cleanliness with a beer fridge.


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Brandon448 said:


> Ya gotta love apartment living....


I see a Kissena plate number!


----------



## steelhead (Jul 8, 2004)

*my workshop*

This is my humble workshop. We bought this house 4 years ago and I only wanted it because it has a garage (the car has offcourse never seen the inside!!!).
I keep moving stuff around to get the best setup. It is not so big so I need to economise my space. The overhead door is being replaced with oldskool barndoors soon (I hope). That will give me a bit more room to play around with.

I have started to build frames three years ago and have got almost all the toys I need for that. Alignment table, lathe, press drill (maybe to be replaced with a small milling machine), frame jig, and a bunch of tools)
All the framebuilding stuff costed me so much I haven't spend a lot on bicycles the last years. In the jig are the beginnings of my new (to be pimped) 29r.

Sorry for the mess, I have been playing the last week.



















Also early next year I need to change some of the electrics and lighting. And maybe coat the floor.
I have taken the winter off from building for others. This 29r will be mine. I kept the first frame I ever build for my self and since then have build for others. 
I hope start building commercially in March '07.

Hope you like my setup. Are there more builder-workshops???

Caspar


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, we just moved in last Saturday (Day before Christmas Eve!)

30x40, but the bikes will be sharing some space with my Plow.

It's heated and insulated though! New doors, coated floor and drywall are all in order...and paint LOL.


















RJ

PS...I have 220 and 3 Phase!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Steelhead - I have plans to build (or perhaps lease) a free standing shop where I can start building custom bikes from scratch... I am presently working towards a few trade tickets (machinist and welder) and work in massive shop with every tool one could imagine including state of the art CNC mills and lathes. 

The frame building is a little ways off but I am presently working on designing and manufacturing my own headsets as well as a few other designs for those small parts I wish were better made.


----------



## steelhead (Jul 8, 2004)

*better made items*

I worked in R&D for a bicycle manufacturer and it surprised me that most of the manufacturers actually make a bigger deal of making their products cheaper than they do of making a better product. I left after 1,5 years of being very frustrated.

I can see a whole lot of small manufacturers finding a way of making a living making quality products!

I also hope to have some product on the side. I don't think I could make a good living out of frames alone.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

I just put the peg board in... so Its filling up slowly. Don't want to rush the tool placement...


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

Great thread. Mine's a work in progress so I'll post up when I'm done.

xjoex - the soda bottle finishes it off nicely!


----------



## PSUcycling (Dec 19, 2006)

Mr. Bil said:


> i didnt want to start this thread all over. so better late than never....
> this could also be x-posted to the "snap on joy" thread! The drop ceiling is going in soon and please excuse the mess, but heres my shop....and yes, there is a fridge!!!


now that is a nice setup. I've been thinking about how i want to set up my shop at home. I think its going to be very similar to yours now. I just got a park shop repair stand (PRS-3os), now i just need to build the work bench and pegboard.

would you tell me how high the work top is on the bench and the height of the wheel truing station? and if you could would you make them a different height?

thanks


----------



## steelhead (Jul 8, 2004)

I believe the "offical" height for workbenches is:

1. Top of vice just below your elbow if you bend your arm at 90 degr.

2. If you don't use a vice or like me not that much the top of the bench can be a bit higher than it would have been in 1.

In the end it is all about body length and maybe personal preferance. There must be some offical documents on the web about this. In the Netherlands this is regulated by law.


----------



## Becane73 (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## PSUcycling (Dec 19, 2006)

Becane73 said:


>


looks a bit sparse, but its nice. Must be hard lugging all that equipment into space eh? :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I love all the pics and they have been giving me some ideas for how my new shop will look although I will need to accomodate a lathe and a small milling machine... 

My other shop looks like this...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=261120&highlight=workshop


----------



## PSUcycling (Dec 19, 2006)

moved....


----------

